# Need Tips on Screw Plugs



## OHNOIMONFIRE (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey All,

What method do you prefer for plugging counter-bored screw holes? Do you drill your own plugs or do you use plugs pre-cut that are available in bulk at the store? (I'm not referring to Kreg pocket plugs).

Is it possible to purchase the long, non-fluted dowels from the molding aisle at the store and trim those to use as plugs?

Thanks.


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

I've found it's better to make your own with a plug cutter and drill press with your scraps. You can match the species, grain and color much closer than store bought plugs. You can also make end grain plugs if needed if you have a plug cutter. 

You can get dowels, but the plugs you can make or purchase are generally tapered so they fit in the hole tighter, whereas dowels won't be.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I purchased some plug cutters so I could make my own, but to be honest I have not used them yet.

My logic was to attempt to match the wood species being used.

You can cut from the dowel rod you will find in the big box stores, but you will not have a selection of wood species.

Woodcraft does sell hard wood dowels, which may allow you to match the species.

Wooden plugs that you purchase have a slight taper. The dowel rod or the plug cutters will not make the taper. You may need to sand slightly.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

I cut my own plugs,if you use dowel when you trim it your looking straight at end grain,
not really top notch work and if the job is in the weather at all then your just building problems into it JMO.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> the plug cutters will not make the taper.


I beg to differ. I have a set of plug cutters that I use religiously. The plugs always come out tapered. and you can use them with a cordless drill also, they are self centering. Let me see if I can find a link to them.

Here you are. Mind you they aren't super cheap, but I believe they carry a lifetime warranty and they are made in the USA
http://www.montanabrandtools.com/products/3pc-plug-cutters


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

There is the issue of wood movement when using plugs. A dowel will have grain opposite the board face, typically the face grain shrinks and the end grain dowel comes loose. It helps to have a drill press when using most plug cutters. These will give you face grain and with a little attention, you can cut plugs from the same species and grain pattern so they practically disappear. Tapered plugs have the advantage of not needing a bore that matches exactly, however, they only hold at the contact edge. The combination of a matching bore and a non tapered plug allows more glue surface and full contact throughout the depth of the plug.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Good point about face grain vs end grain. Doh!

After seeing the reply about plug cutter making a tapered plug, I checked my set.

I made a test plug 5/8in dia and as I thought, my set is a parallel plug.

So if you purchase a plug cutter set, try to check whether it makes parallel or tapered plugs.

The other nuance with plug cutters is the size of the hole. My 5/8in test plug used a 1 1/8in hole. 

My set looks like this. I am not sure where I purchased.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2002088/3716/3-Piece-Plug-and-Tenon-Cutter-Set.aspx


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

OHNOIMONFIRE said:


> Hey All,
> 
> What method do you prefer for plugging counter-bored screw holes? Do you drill your own plugs or do you use plugs pre-cut that are available in bulk at the store? (I'm not referring to Kreg pocket plugs).
> 
> ...


these are the best plug and taper drill bit's that you can buy W.L.FULLER , You have to watch they are inporting junk and they don't work at all the plug cutter and counter sink doesn't work loose fit. Now as for the W.L.FULLER they work and it is a tight fit every time I belive their is a 5 degree angle on the plug's for a tight fit. i wouldn't buy or try and use any other one , I guess buy brand X and you will see good luck


----------



## OHNOIMONFIRE (Sep 13, 2012)

So the general consensus here is to invest in some self-centering, tapering plug cutters. I'll see what sort of deals I can find tomorrow and follow up. Thanks everyone.


----------



## OHNOIMONFIRE (Sep 13, 2012)

d_slat said:


> I beg to differ. I have a set of plug cutters that I use religiously. The plugs always come out tapered. and you can use them with a cordless drill also, they are self centering. Let me see if I can find a link to them.
> 
> Here you are. Mind you they aren't super cheap, but I believe they carry a lifetime warranty and they are made in the USA
> http://www.montanabrandtools.com/products/3pc-plug-cutters


Just bought the set of three self-centering cutters from Montana Brand. Thanks D_slat.


----------



## OHNOIMONFIRE (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey guys just following up with a picture of the results from the Montana Brand plug cutters. They are self centering drill bits that produce a tapered plug.


----------

